# Foam dam



## رمزة الزبير (8 سبتمبر 2010)

In the floating roof tanksThe foam dam shall be designed to retain foam at
the seal area, at a sufficient depth to cover the seal area while
causing the foam to flow laterally to the point of seal rupture.
Dam height shall be at least 12 in. (305 mm). The dam shall
extend at least 2 in. (51 mm) above a metal secondary seal or
a combustible secondary seal using a plastic-foam log. Dam
height shall be at least 2 in. (51 mm) higher than any burnout
panels in metal secondary seals.​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (8 سبتمبر 2010)

Foam dams shall be fitted to floating roofs and shall comply with NFPA 11, Section A-3-2.11.1 (c).
They will be located 2 ft. (610 mm) from the edge of the roof. The height of the dam will be 2 ft.
(610 mm), or 2" (50 mm) above the highest point of the rim-seal mechanism, whichever is the greater.
The height of the dam may be increased by up to 4" (100 mm) for a distance of 6 ft. (1.8m) each side of
each foam delivery point, to cope with impingement of the foam.
The dam shall be fitted with drainage slots as specified in NFPA 11​.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورة أختي الكريمة
بارك لله فيك


----------



## رمزة الزبير (24 سبتمبر 2010)

نرفق ملف يحوي بعض الصور التي توضح foam dam
*


----------



## محمد الاكرم (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير
وفقك الله


----------



## عمروصلاح (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير - وفقك الله


----------



## agharieb (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً بارك الله فيك


----------

